# Estimating Roofing Costs



## boatb (Jun 8, 2004)

I need help with BASIC estimating for a new roof. The aprox. roof size is 75 x 40, low pitch, ranch style with no gables or frills and is located in northern California - Bay Area. Gutters and felting are in good shape, but the existing cedar shake is a total mess but I really like the look when it's new. Concrete tile seems too heavy so thats out. Composition shingle/shake seems good, natural cedar shake is beautiful but I don't like the maintenance, and stone coated steel is very interesting. 
Is there anyway to figure a square foot price on all the above ? Anything within a couple thousand dollars would be OK. Manufacturers websites don't want to tell you.
Thanks!


----------



## hatchet (Dec 13, 2003)

Contact a roofing contractor and have them price up all the different options.


----------



## Grumpy (Dec 12, 2003)

Use www.contractorhunt.com to find roofers in your area.

Since I am a roofer I will give you a general idea but expect my GUESS to be 10% off in either direction. First off cedar shouldn't be used on low pitch, 6/12 and under in my opinion. 

75' long with a 40' width, applying the 5/12 rafter variable of 1.08 of the top of my head, equals about 33 squares. @ $550 a square equals about $18,000.00 for medium hand split cedar shakes. 

This is all just quick math and nowhere near accurate.


----------

